# Please help me name my goat!!



## Chickenfever (Jul 24, 2010)

This little doeling is 9 weeks old and still doesn't have a name!  Her Dam's name is Cupcake.  I've never been crazy about the name but kind of wanted to keep with the dessert/snack theme.  (We also have Cupcake's brother Coconut Macaroon, we call him Mac).  But, I am open to any suggestions.  She is the sweetest little goat!  Half Mini Toggenberg and half Mini Mancha


----------



## chandasue (Jul 24, 2010)

Mousse, French Silk, S'mores, Truffles, Ganache, Souffle, Fudge.

(Darn... now I'm hungry...)


----------



## mothergoose (Jul 24, 2010)

Susie Q

Cookie

Puddin (sounds better without the g!)


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I like Fudgie. 

I tried to come up with a few others, though her color is off for some. 

Cocoa
Muffin ( at least goes with Cupcake)
Mocha
Cappuchino (I never can spell that right?)
Snickers (or another candy bar?)
Hershey
Kahlua
Cinnamon
Nutmeg
Hazelnut

Whatever you name her, she's a Cutie-Pie!  


Eta: actually, her face reminds me of a Hostess Cupcake I think it was?  Dark brown with little white curls of icing. And now I'm hungry too LOL


----------



## tiffanyh (Jul 24, 2010)

Hostess is cute. 

Cocoa.
Sweets. 
Sugar.
Brownie.

I like Yummy too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 24, 2010)

Chocolate Eclair


----------



## sunnygoats (Jul 24, 2010)

Sundae (as in Hot Fudge!)


----------



## Mea (Jul 24, 2010)

She reminds me of a doe we once had...  named " Cookie "


----------



## Chickenfever (Jul 24, 2010)

You guys are great! I should have asked sooner!!


----------



## Cadillac Jill (Jul 24, 2010)

Chickenfever said:
			
		

> She is the sweetest little goat!


Perhaps "Petit Four"?

_A petit four is a small confection generally eaten at the end of a meal (e.g. with coffee) or served as part of dessert. _

We just got two little Toggenburg doelings and have been pleasantly surprised by their super-sweet dispositions!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jul 24, 2010)

Her markings look like an Eclair, she's adorable.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 24, 2010)

Twinkie.


----------



## Hykue (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm totally with ksalvagno and betterhensandgardens, if she were mine it would be Eclair.  You could call her Claire for short, too.  Eclairs are so light and completely delicious and just the right sweetness.  It's also the first thing I thought of when I looked at her and you said her mom was cupcake.


----------



## TigerLilly (Jul 25, 2010)

They all sound good to me--but most desserts do!
I'm partial to Eclair, but it doesnt roll off the tongue...
I like Choco, but sounds like something more suited to a buck.
gonna have to go with PUDDIN' (yeah, without the G)!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice ta meetcha, Puddin!

Now I know where to come the next time I need a name!


----------



## Chickenfever (Jul 25, 2010)

I still can't decide.  My husband likes Kalua.  I like quite a few of the others and can't decide.  She really is a sweet little doeling.  The day she was born (she was one of three)  she kept standing between my legs and my neighbors legs, wanting to be near us.  Whereas the other two wanted to be only by mama.  I wasn't planning on keeping any of the kids, but since day one I knew she wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Jul 26, 2010)

Shiloh Acres said:
			
		

> Nice ta meetcha, Puddin!
> 
> Now I know where to come the next time I need a name!


Oops, sorry, I thought the post before mine was the OP. That's what I get for not enlarging the screen enough to see who's talking. Just when I do it's too small to read. 

So ... Let us know what you decide. Soooo many cute names here. I tend to take forever naming my animals too. I still know where to come the next time I need suggestions.


----------



## stano40 (Jul 26, 2010)

Miss Frosty
or
Miss Frostie

My wife suggests  Chewie

Great 1st photo she is beautiful.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 26, 2010)

I like Kalua too...you could call her lu lu for short....shes a cutie...and I agree Toggs do have a great disposition...very sweet and loving...


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 27, 2010)

Lil' Debbie.


----------



## mully (Jul 27, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Lil' Debbie.


 I like this one ...covers all the cakes!


----------

